# Looking for somewhat specific DSLR recommendations/advice



## aeronmitchell (May 3, 2018)

Hi all - I've been out of the camera-buying loop for a while, and am finally at a point where I can branch out into DSLRs. I've spent a good deal of time looking but tbh I'm out of my depth in terms of how specs compare, what's just market spin and what's actually going to meet my needs. I knew how the market shaped up once, but... yeah, it's been a while. 

Anyway - sorry, that was long winded.

Budget ideally around or less than £500, but if there's a vastly better option at a slightly higher price point I'm open to looking at it, I don't need to buy urgently.

Photographing - some portrait work (artsy/interesting lighting/form etc, not "portraiture", lots of close-up shots (small objects, details of garments), small-med object on plain backdrop, pets, paintings on canvas. (I'm 99.9% sure you don't need that much detail, but if you're still reading, thank you!)

I want some kind of remote control function, ideally a live link to my PC but I've no idea what's going on in the connectivity scene on that front.

I'll want a macro lens at some point and probably a med. telephoto - it won't be right away, but I want a body that has affordable (relatively) lenses/good range of options for expansion. It's going to be the only camera I buy for... historically, the next decade, so I'm treating it as an investment rather than a transitional thing.

I photograph a lot of fabrics, so moire is a potential concern; I'm not sure what makes that more/less of a problem.

I like a good manual focus. Also those flip-out screens that allow you to change the viewing angle - not sure how much of a 'thing' that is but I do miss that feature with my current camera.

I can't think of anything else, and amen to you if you're still with me after all that. Any advice/recommendations welcome --


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Nikon D5600?

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/buying-guide-best-cameras-for-students/2


----------



## aeronmitchell (May 3, 2018)

SpywareDr said:


> Nikon D5600?
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/buying-guide-best-cameras-for-students/2


That's almost ideal - the only thing against that one is "the aperture cannot be controlled"; I want as much (optional) control as I can get, so that + aperture control would be perfect. Glad to know that what I'm after is more-or-less within my budget anyway though.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi aeronmitchell and welcome to TSF :wave:

I can't help much with DSLR selections, I use a 'bridge' camera instead (Nikon P610, old but excellent).

I do recommend visiting a decent camera shop though, just to physically hold the camera and see how it 'fits' your hands.

I've played with various DSLRs at my photo-club and, although they all took superb photos, a lot were uncomfortable to use over a long time. Fingers cramping from the shutter-release not quite right or not comfortable over long periods (I visit air-displays and bird-centres, so lots of time holding the camera and panning etc.), options buried within menu layers, all sorts of things that turned me off those particular models.

Having said that lot, I've found Nikon cameras in general tend to be 'easiest' to use, both physically and photographically. Meanwhile, here's an almost up-to-date review of DSLRs under £500, it should give you an idea of what's available :wink: - *Link*


----------



## aeronmitchell (May 3, 2018)

WereBo said:


> Hi aeronmitchell and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> I can't help much with DSLR selections, I use a 'bridge' camera instead (Nikon P610, old but excellent).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and the welcome! I'll take a look at that link, ta. I'm definitely hoping to visit a camera shop before purchasing anything, couldn't agree more in regards to how much the 'feel' impacts camera choice, I just want to make sure I know (at least a little bit) what I'm looking at when I get there, what I need to ask about and so on. There's no camera shop in town so I want to make sure I know what I'm looking for before I make the trip.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't limit yourself by looking at DSLRs. I am a big fan of MIL (Mirrorless Interchangeable Lens) cameras. I have micro four thirds camera and lenses and love it. It also has the benefit of being able to easily adapt almost any lens made to it. I shoot with my Canon nFD f/1.8 50mm lens on it all the time. These cameras are smaller and lighter, but produce equally good photos as the DSLRs.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The D5600 does have Aperture priority mode .. except in Video according to the link given above 

You can find NIKON's official specs here 

Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D5600



> Modes
> 
> Auto modes (auto, auto [flash off]); programmed auto with flexible program (P), shutter-priority auto (S), aperture-priority auto (A), manual (M), scene modes (portrait, landscape, child, sports, close up, night portrait, night landscape, party/indoor, beach/snow, sunset, dusk/dawn, pet portrait, candlelight, blossom, autumn colors, food); special effects modes (night vision, super vivid, pop, photo illustration, toy camera effect, miniature effect, selective color, silhouette, high key, low key)


I have a D3300 .. I didn't want to go either Wifi or have a rotational screen 

Wifi eats your battery, plus anything that moves can & will break .. remember the old pc wired mouse ??


----------

